# The Official CPF Hot Sauce Thread!



## bigburly912 (Mar 1, 2019)

I really love hot sauce. I love extreme heat, I love mild, I love it all......... except teriyaki flavored hot sauces. I don’t know what it is, I love teriyaki jerky just hate teriyaki hot sauce. My favorite sauce right now is the cheap Hells Kitchen brand that you find in discount stores. I haven’t had a flavor yet that wasn’t great. Dave’s gourmet sauces are always a favorite too. Sorry, just needed to get out of the mess of a thread I was in and post something random.


----------



## archimedes (Mar 1, 2019)

*Re: Random thoughts thread.*

Could this be a "hot sauce thread" since I don't think we have one of those yet, instead of a completely random thread ?


----------



## archimedes (Mar 1, 2019)

*Re: Random thoughts thread.*

I guess the original restaurant that made it has closed and reopened, and its hot sauce was discontinued and then reformulated ... but I was a fan of the original Inner Beauty Hot Sauce.


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 1, 2019)

*Re: Random thoughts thread.*

We can make it a hot sauce thread. I have over 60 bottles right now I could talk about. Haha. Maybe somebody will offer something up I haven’t tried before!


----------



## archimedes (Mar 1, 2019)

*Re: Random thoughts thread.*

If you'll just edit your title, I'll quote the new OP, to fix the title going forward.


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 1, 2019)

*Re: Random thoughts thread.*



archimedes said:


> I guess the original restaurant that made it has closed and reopened, and its hot sauce was discontinued and then reformulated ... but I was a fan of the original Inner Beauty Hot Sauce.



Oh man it’s so good on bbq.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 1, 2019)

*Re: Random thoughts thread.*

ot but i ordered some cassia oil it is the stuff that makes candy hot and tooth picks hot


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 1, 2019)

*Re: Random thoughts thread.*

Down at the farmer's market earlier this week; Please select:






I got this one; habanero, mango, pineapple, manzano, guero. Very bright, sweet, sharp, would be amazing on chicken or bbq..


----------



## CobraMan (Mar 1, 2019)

*Re: Random thoughts thread.*

Not that it's super hot but the green, Jalapeno based, Tabasco is very tasty - especially sprinkled all over a nice chicken bowl at Chipotle!!!

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 1, 2019)

I’ve not had that brand! See, already making progress. And yes, definitely on chicken. I’ve had several mango habanero sauces, never been disappointed. I wish I had that available to me, most of mine are internet ordered


----------



## archimedes (Mar 1, 2019)

Bigburly912 said:


> I really love hot sauce....


It seems your "random" thread is already a hit :devil:

What is your favorite brand ?


----------



## archimedes (Mar 1, 2019)

*Re: Random thoughts thread.*



StarHalo said:


> Down at the farmer's market earlier this week; Please select ....



Two (or fifty) is one, and one is none[emoji14]


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 1, 2019)

*Re: Random thoughts thread.*

My go-to hot sauce, the same that Hillary Clinton carries in her purse:


----------



## archimedes (Mar 1, 2019)

Speaking of habanero, I tried some of the "sweet" variety available at a farmer's market.

Very interesting sensation, as the flavor is quite similar and you are just waiting to get zapped with the heat ... but there isn't really any there oo:


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 1, 2019)

archimedes said:


> It seems your "random" thread is already a hit :devil:
> 
> What is your favorite brand ?



I can’t say I have a definitively favorite brand, I’ve always loved Dave’s gourmet, Tabasco, cholula, right now the stuff that the “Hot Ones” guys are putting out is amazingly good. If you’ve not seen the YouTube show it’s pretty funny if you don’t mind seeing celebrities get absolutely burned up and cuss.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 1, 2019)

archimedes said:


> Speaking of habanero, I tried some of the "sweet" variety available at a farmer's market.
> 
> Very interesting sensation, as the flavor is quite similar and you are just waiting to get zapped with the heat ... but there isn't really any there oo:



The Char Man above is very bipolar; starts out with a fun and fruity sensation, sweet and savory but not really hot, then that fades and you wonder what the fuss is, then the heat comes in hard and sharp, a long burn. I'm yet to try it on something bbq but I bet that's where it shines.

Marie Sharp's also makes a grapefruit habanero sauce, I'm going to get around to that one; and top center of the image above is the house brand's _chocolate habanero_ sauce..


----------



## RedLED (Mar 1, 2019)

Star,

Are you talking of the Farmers Market at 3rd and Fairfax by CBS In LA?


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 1, 2019)

RedLED said:


> Star,
> 
> Are you talking of the Farmers Market at 3rd and Fairfax by CBS In LA?



No, Tom's Farms in Temescal Valley; it's a small off-the-freeway complex with shopping, food, live music, rides for kids, etc. Open every day.


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 1, 2019)

They’ve got as many if not more hot sauces as the pepper palace in Gatlinburg Tennessee. I need to move


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 2, 2019)

Bigburly912 said:


> They’ve got as many if not more hot sauces as the pepper palace in Gatlinburg Tennessee. I need to move



That's one of three shelves of hot sauces; the second shelf is smaller and somewhat redundant, the third shelf is from just one manufacturer. There's also a couple separate BBQ sauce shelves, a mustard shelf, etc.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 2, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> That's one of three shelves of hot sauces; the second shelf is smaller and somewhat redundant, the third shelf is from just one manufacturer. There's also a couple separate BBQ sauce shelves, a mustard shelf, etc.



He he, variety is the spice of life. 

Sorry. I'll show myself out. 

~ Cg


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 2, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> He he, variety is the spice of life.
> 
> Sorry. I'll show myself out.
> 
> ~ Cg



Dad jokes are very welcome here. [emoji23]


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 2, 2019)

Just got this one in the mail today; avocado hot sauce with mango - very vegetal taste, good avocado flavor, but the heat hides until the last moment and you get a burning surprise in your throat.. Should be amazing on tacos/taquitos..


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 6, 2019)

Ordered some Dave’s insanity today! Also found 3 bottles of Fat Cats at my local Marshall’s. Such great little known sauces.


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 6, 2019)

Mmmmm. Marie Sharp's.
I keep it in the house, along with Tabasco green jalapeño, the obligatory Sriracha, and Blair's death sauce (or the after death).
Gotta love it.


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 6, 2019)

I can believe nobody has mentioned franks red hot yet. It’s delicious!


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 6, 2019)

Bigburly912 said:


> I can believe nobody has mentioned franks red hot yet. It’s delicious!



Was raised on Frank's, was the only hot sauce I'd ever had until I was in my 20's. Still a classic, but it's too calm now that I've gotten acclimated to Marie Sharp's..


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 8, 2019)

You can’t go wrong with anything by Marie Sharp’s that’s a fact.


----------



## nosuchagency (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 10, 2019)

That’s a nice combo. I’ve not tried the Tabasco Scorpion sauce. Is it any good? Heat level?


----------



## nosuchagency (Mar 10, 2019)

this side of perfection. respectable heat, but not at cost of flavor. only issue is $ in having to order online as i've never seen locally.


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 10, 2019)

I’ve never seen it either. Looked for it today at our local Food City


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 11, 2019)

Ol’ reliable


----------



## Lumen83 (Mar 11, 2019)

Whats everyone putting the sauces on? I've heard chicken and tacos, but I am wondering is anyone doing anything besides meat. Thinking of a way to sample sauces as a snack rather than having a meal. Chips maybe? Any recommendations?


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 11, 2019)

Lumen83 said:


> Whats everyone putting the sauces on? I've heard chicken and tacos, but I am wondering is anyone doing anything besides meat. Thinking of a way to sample sauces as a snack rather than having a meal. Chips maybe? Any recommendations?



Depends on the sauce, different sauces work better with different foods, it's part of the experience..


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 11, 2019)

Lumen83 said:


> Whats everyone putting the sauces on? I've heard chicken and tacos, but I am wondering is anyone doing anything besides meat. Thinking of a way to sample sauces as a snack rather than having a meal. Chips maybe? Any recommendations?



I literally put sauces/spices on anything. If you want to sample sauces you can’t go wrong with pretzels or soft tortilla shells!


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Mar 11, 2019)

OH boy!! I like this thread.

I keep about a dozen or so hot sauces in my house. Most are the very, very hot variety such as ghost pepper or Habanero. We have a market here in Cincinnati called Jungle Jim's. They keep about 3 to 4 thousand different sauces and rubs on hand. I am lucky enough to live 5 minutes from there. I'll try to get a picture tomorrow. I am going there tomorrow to see if they have that Kumano Sauce mentioned above. 

As much as I like trying the different Xtra hot sauces, my favorites are still the classics like Tabasco, Louisiana, or Cholula. I like flavor as much as I do heat.

I used to carry Tobasco in my flight bag to put on the various tasteless foods I would encounter in my travels. One problem I kept having was the lids kept cracking and the sauce leaked out into my bag. So I decided to look for something different. I settled on dry rubs because they did not leak and soil my bag or the contents. At first I just carried your garden variety red pepper flakes. The kind you would use on Pizza. That worked OK, but I wanted something with better flavor and a bit more heat. I finally found a product called "Habanero Heat wave shake" made by a company called Tom's Garden. It has good flavor and heat. In addition it does not leak into my bag.

Here is a good story you may like...

My father, six months before his passing came to visit me. One evening at dinner dad was looking at my collection of hot sauces. I usually keep three or four on the kitchen table. He took some and starting pouring it on to his hot dog. "dad" I said "that is very hot". he kept on pouring like it was Texas Pete or something. I spoke a little more louder "Dad, That is really hot". He looks at me and say "I know son". I decided (and remembered) that my dad is one of those people who has to learn things on his own. My son, who was 10 at the time was very aware of what was about to happen, He ran upstairs. So dad bit down on that hot dog...then he began to turn red and spat out that sauce laden wiener. He must have drank 10 gallons of water. Of course after I made sure he was going to live, I laughed my butt off at him. I of course shared this story with my sisters who in turn teased him as well. He passed about six months later. I was told that he would never touch hot sauce again, not even the weaker stuff.


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Mar 11, 2019)

Lumen83 said:


> Whats everyone putting the sauces on? I've heard chicken and tacos, but I am wondering is anyone doing anything besides meat. Thinking of a way to sample sauces as a snack rather than having a meal. Chips maybe? Any recommendations?



I put it on popcorn


----------



## martinaee (Mar 12, 2019)

Been meaning to post here since I saw this thread made a week or two ago :duh2::devil::huh:

So I've had this hot sauce for several months. I like spicy and tasty sauces, but had been wanting one that is truly "HOT!" and bought this one on a store shelf near me. It makes me respect YouTube personalities like Sean Evans or the L.A. Beast for being able to consume lots of ridiculously searing and painful spicy things and hot sauces.

So I finally built up the courage to try three drops of this on my tongue straight on a spoon a while back. I knew it would be hot because I've tried hot sauces with habanero before or had habanero in a Thai dish in a restaurant and know how seriously uncomfortable it can be. Long story short I really regretted doing it and it was 5 minutes of burning pain in my mouth. Maybe some are immune, but for most people like me this is not a hot sauce you casually eat a bit of plain.

That being said this is a great sauce that will last me FOREVER since you literally only need a few drops mixed well into something like a bowl of scrambled eggs or a portion of a cooked dish to give it decent heat. It's not the tastiest sauce in terms of flavor, but I do like how it tastes in food. By itself the flavor it horrible and just completely ruined by the searing burning all over your mouth, lips, and tongue.

Decent very hot sauce that is pretty specific in its use. I'll have to eventually try other sauces that are maybe slightly less hot and with more fruity taste. 

*Devil in a bottle lit by bonus appearances of the Fenix E40 and Fenix CL20 :*


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 12, 2019)

Once you get to habanero level and beyond, you can't really do the individual drops on individual bites of food anymore; get yourself a bowl of chili and see how few drops you need to mix into the entire bowl..


----------



## martinaee (Mar 12, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> Once you get to habanero level and beyond, you can't really do the individual drops on individual bites of food anymore; get yourself a bowl of chili and see how few drops you need to mix into the entire bowl..


A drop of that one with ghost pepper is doable for me if sort of mashed into a bite of food in your mouth (still very hot), but I tried 3 drops straight off a spoon. Bad news for me. I would never do one of those challenges with some of the more extreme hot pepper sauces or actual chilies. But yeah, it's about as hot as I'd think I'd personally like to go for what is still tolerable in a bite size amount of food once or twice.


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 12, 2019)

martinaee said:


> A drop of that one with ghost pepper is doable for me if sort of mashed into a bite of food in your mouth (still very hot), but I tried 3 drops straight off a spoon. Bad news for me. I would never do one of those challenges with some of the more extreme hot pepper sauces or actual chilies. But yeah, it's about as hot as I'd think I'd personally like to go for what is still tolerable in a bite size amount of food once or twice.



You need to get Dave’s temporary insanity or just Dave’s insanity. They are great! I can handle a ton of heat, I’ve been eating hot sauces since I was probably 9 years old or somewhere around there. The Dave’s Ultimate Insanity sauce is one of the best I have had if you want stupid hot. A lot of the extreme heat sauces do not have a good flavor. I can put a few drops of Ultimate insanity into a pan of spaghetti sauce and feel the heat. It’s potent but to me the flavor is fantastic. There was also a Dave’s private reserve that was ridiculous. 

The hottest sauce I’ve had is called 357 mad dog plutonium or something crazy like that. It’s around 100 dollars a bottle and it’s like getting hit with sulphuric acid haha


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 12, 2019)

Oh but Dave takes it so much farther..


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 12, 2019)

I’ll have to order some of those. Bet they’d be amazing on a fried bologna sandwich. : D haha


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 12, 2019)

Bigburly912 said:


> I’ll have to order some of those. Bet they’d be amazing on a fried bologna sandwich. : D haha



For your enemy..


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 13, 2019)

This thread causes me heartburn...


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 14, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> This thread causes me heartburn...



Ya know I have acid reflux disease and I almost never get heartburn from anything spicy. The greasy foods kill me. My wife on the other hand burns up from anything spicy.


----------



## nosuchagency (Mar 14, 2019)

will have to disagree on the necessity of diluting; favorite application of scorpion sauce is a few drops per bite of jersey mike's #9. personally get a tolerance to it over period of time. not to say i ain't snotting after fact...


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 14, 2019)

That’s how you know it’s working..


----------



## LeanBurn (Mar 14, 2019)

I only like original Tabasco sauce. 

I just put on enough so that I can savor the flavor with just a hint of heat. No more, no less.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 14, 2019)

Same here LB. 

It's like Bril-Creme to me:
A little dab'll do ya....


----------



## nosuchagency (Mar 15, 2019)

reckon we'll need a proper scale for thread as well...





iirc, several years back was watching one of those how it's made type shows and they were at dave's insane's location; one of the staff (maybe it was dave) demonstrated how they make sauce and he's showing a near black vile of straight capsiacin that he pours into mixing vat... lol, may just as well set up a booth in grocery parking lot & hose down your customers with freeze +p.


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 15, 2019)

^^^ added to front page. Thanks


----------



## martinaee (Mar 18, 2019)

That bar chart needs to be in better scale/proportion to the numbers. Going from something like a jalapeno to a habanero is a huge leap in my experience even just from the scoville numbers.


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 18, 2019)

martinaee said:


> That bar chart needs to be in better scale/proportion to the numbers. Going from something like a jalapeno to a habanero is a huge leap in my experience and just from the scoville numbers.



You may have looked at it wrong. Habanero is way above jalapeño on that chart.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 18, 2019)

Bigburly912 said:


> You may have looked at it wrong. Habanero is way above jalapeño on that chart.



He means the chart visually makes it look like habanero is mildly hotter than jalapeño, the bars aren't proportional to the numbers..


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 19, 2019)

Got ya. By the way, I made some jambalaya yesterday and used Dave’s insanity in the broth. It was delicious


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 19, 2019)

i cant bleive we dont have any hot tooth pics fans here. you use cinnamon oil .and soak the tooth picks in it. it is crazy hot and they say it has health benefits its the stuff that makes redhots candy hot


----------



## Sos24 (Mar 20, 2019)

I am a big fan of hot sauce, so much so that I have a travel bottle of Texas Pete. There are a lot of good hot sauces, but I think Texas Pete is just a good all around go with anything hot sauce.


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 20, 2019)

It tastes even better when it’s absorbed the awesomeness of an HDS


----------



## archimedes (Mar 21, 2019)

Nothing too crazy ...







I like lots of flavor, not just heat.


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 24, 2019)

I’m going to pigeon forge/gatlinburg area in a couple of weeks. I will update with any purchases made. : D my wife will kill me haha I have my eyes on this one.


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 28, 2019)

Any new recommended sauces out there?


----------



## bigburly912 (Apr 18, 2019)

Got a few new sauces!


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 18, 2019)

So can you do anything with Dave's Ghost Pepper sauce?


----------



## bigburly912 (Apr 19, 2019)

I haven’t tried it yet. It shouldn’t be too horribly bad. I’m thinking it’s around 650000 scoville. A few drops in a taco salad or chili beans should be fantastic. I’m not a huge fan of the flavor of Ghost Peppers, I think they taste Smokey with a hint of like burning rubber but I’ll give it a shot.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Apr 19, 2019)

Bigburly912 said:


> "The End."


I tried that recently-- it certainly is _hot_ but there was no complexity of flavor. It was something of a disappointment in that respect.


----------



## bigburly912 (Apr 19, 2019)

It’s an odd sauce for sure. I was happy that it didn’t burn forever like some of the extremely hot sauces I’ve had in the past.


----------



## bigburly912 (Apr 26, 2019)

This stuff is absolutely wonderful. It’s not very hot at all but the taste is great!! I’ve been eating it on everything.




The chipotle ketchup from pepper palace is some of the best I’ve ever had. Beats the socks off of any sriracha ketchup I’ve ever tried. (They have their own sriracha ketchup as well)


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 28, 2019)

Got it!





My impressions: The Scorpion heat is immediate and sharp, brings out the usual eating-hot-sauce-for-a-while symptoms right from the first drop - snotting and burning awareness of any imperfection on your face is the introduction. And the heat rings out like a bell, very napalm-esque in that you still feel the burning for some time after taking the bite (you get a bonus burn when belching too, so this is probably highly entertaining with beer..) Not much going on in the flavor department, the taste is a uniform dark, bitter red flavor, like a red enchilada sauce. This will probably work best on something you want to retain most of the original flavor of, like a complex chili or piled-high pizza. It won't replace Marie Sharp's for me, but it is a very unique gotta-try addition to the collection..


----------



## bigburly912 (Apr 28, 2019)

Thanks for the review! Kind of disappointed that it doesn’t have much of a player. Tobasco is KNOWN for flavor.


----------



## Cyclops942 (May 8, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> Got it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow... I thought I could handle hot sauces, but this kicked my tail big-time, so I guess I’m just a wimp. 

And for me, the heat was NOTICEABLE immediately, but it kept building over time until my tongue felt as if I had touched a red-hot poker to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarHalo (May 11, 2019)

Cyclops942 said:


> Wow... I thought I could handle hot sauces, but this kicked my tail big-time, so I guess I’m just a wimp.
> 
> And for me, the heat was NOTICEABLE immediately, but it kept building over time until my tongue felt as if I had touched a red-hot poker to it.



The upshot is that our handy Scoville scale tells us that the numbers for scorpion peppers and defensive pepper spray actually intersect - you can officially tell people you've eaten food as hot as pepper spray.


----------



## nosuchagency (May 12, 2019)

you'll work up a tolerance to pretty much anything if you're using it on a somewhat regular basis. heat is also pretty difficult to quantify & there's plenty inconsistency involved. i mentioned using a few drops of scorp per bite on my jersey mike's subs, but in same breath, i've bitten into plain old jalepenos from walmart that damned near choked me.


----------



## archimedes (May 12, 2019)

nosuchagency said:


> you'll work up a tolerance to pretty much anything if you're using it on a somewhat regular basis. heat is also pretty difficult to quantify & there's plenty inconsistency involved. i mentioned using a few drops of scorp per bite on my jersey mike's subs, but in same breath, i've bitten into plain old jalepenos from walmart that damned near choked me.



The two kinds of peppers I've found that can getcha are jalepenos and padrons. Usually can eat a basket-full, but maybe one or two in there will bite ya oo:


----------



## bigburly912 (May 12, 2019)

It’s amazing when you are eating a bag of fresh jalapeños and then you get that one that literally is so hot it feels like acid.


----------



## archimedes (May 12, 2019)

Bigburly912 said:


> It’s amazing when you are eating a bag of fresh jalapeños and then you get that one that literally is so hot it feels like acid.



Yeah, I might use a different term than "amazing" though ....

:green:  :sweat: :mecry:[emoji14]


----------



## StarHalo (May 12, 2019)

nosuchagency said:


> a few drops of scorp per bite on my jersey mike's subs



Which sub?


----------



## nosuchagency (May 12, 2019)

regular #9 on wheat. sometimes instead of sauce i have them with bunch of mezetta's hot chili peppers; like one per bite. on very rare occassion will get a #17, but only eat them with mezetta hot jalepeno slices, alot of them. you can see pattern forming, rofl...

(edited for mezzetta spellin')


----------



## StarHalo (May 12, 2019)

Yeah, I only ever do a club there, never tried it with hot sauce though, will have to try that..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (May 12, 2019)

For sometime now these three have been my go-to choices for flavor. I'm not a fan of HOT. I like mixing the horseradish with a variety of condaments. e.g. with Ketchup for French fries, with tartar for salmon, with mayonase on sanwiches..... Mixing brings the flavor sans the heat. :sick2:


----------



## bigburly912 (May 12, 2019)

This has been my go to sauce lately, Cajohns reaper sling blade. It’s not stupid hot and has a great flavor.


----------



## nosuchagency (May 16, 2019)

tabasco brand scorp sauce is getting way too expensive to order. just placed an order for dave's version scorp sauce that should arrive this weekend. will post follow up...


----------



## nosuchagency (May 18, 2019)

imo, heat's about on par with tabasco's version. dave's bottle doesn't have a control spout so it's essentially wanting to pour out like ketchup (think thick, blotchy drops), which may be a no go for novices. maybe just a wee bit more flavor...


----------



## bigburly912 (May 18, 2019)

I’ve got it in the cabinet ready to go. As soon as I finish the reaper sauce and the Dave’s insanity I’ll give my thoughts as well. Thanks!!


----------



## nosuchagency (May 18, 2019)

i never had his insanity sauce; would be interested in impression of whether his scorp sauce is perceived as hotter?


----------



## StarHalo (May 18, 2019)

Dave himself rates his Scorpion as third hottest, bested by Ghost at #2 and Ultimate Insanity at the top. And as noted above, he sells jars of whole Ghost peppers..


----------



## nosuchagency (May 18, 2019)

reckon will give ultimate a whirl after i down this bottle then. see you in the emergency room...


----------



## bigburly912 (May 18, 2019)

It was the first truly hot sauce I had ever eaten. You can taste a drop in 2 pounds of chili. Dave’s insanity sauces were the first sauces to feature pure capsaicin, it’s his claim to fame


----------



## StarHalo (May 19, 2019)

He rates the Ghost jar as high as Ultimate, because there's obviously no way to dilute it; it'd be an interesting experiment but I'm not sure how you'd use it..


----------



## raggie33 (May 19, 2019)

I used to dehydray ghost peppers then place them in vinagar


----------



## bigburly912 (May 26, 2019)

I put a drop of the ghost pepper sauce in a can of armor chili. Can barely taste the heat off of it. Ultimate Insanity burns with just a drop. Has the regular ol ghost pepper taste some people love and some people hate. I think it tastes kind of rubbery for some reason. Not a bad sauce for the ghost pepper lover. Not as hot as I would have liked but not bad. I’m going to pour some on my platter and soak it up with my tortilla.

Update: I poured a blob on my plate and used my tortilla to dip in it. The sauce has some heat but to say I’m disappointed is an understatement. To me this sauce isn’t even as hot as The original Dave’s insanity. 

Taste is a B- maybe even a C. 

I think I paid around 15 dollars for this with Tennessee tax. I do not recommend unless you can catch it on sale.


----------



## nosuchagency (May 27, 2019)

dave's scorp sauce isn't bad at all; i think i like the flavor a lil' bit more than tabasco's brand. i still think the heat's about same, but i'm using way more globby drops of dave's so that alone is bringing up heat level. it'll take me couple weeks to get through bottle, but already plan on purchasing the ultimate version next round as nothing's rattled me so far. if ultimate works out, i'll probably call it good; i refuse to try any off brand, or 3rd world stuff as i'm convinced it'll just make me sick and was developed for illegitimate reasons in first place...


----------



## bigburly912 (May 27, 2019)

If you want to be rattled mad dog 357 plutonium haha. It’ll rattle anybody


----------



## StarHalo (May 27, 2019)

Hot sauce unboxing: Youtuber Zeos Pantera is known for his audio hardware reviews, but his head-mounted GoPro recording technique lends itself to reviewing anything, including a whole bag of hot sauces he picked up at a barbecue place. Some NSFW audio to go with the NSFW heat:


----------



## nosuchagency (Jun 5, 2019)

couple of drops on a slice of monterey jack, and being more or less desensitized to scorp sauce after few weeks - concede this stuff definitely has some kick. my issue is that it appears heat may be at the expense of flavor. anyway, need a week or two to build up decent tolerance and will reevaluate taste aspect; it's a lil' too hot & early to issue verdict... if you like 'hot', it ain't gonna k.o. you, but they definitely had agenda; it's literally the color of pepper spray, lmao(?)


----------



## bigburly912 (Jun 5, 2019)

It uses pure capsaicin haha. It basically is pepper spray. Definitely not the best tasting super hot sauce but at least it’s not the cigarette ash taste of some.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 5, 2019)

nosuchagency said:


> if you like 'hot', it ain't gonna k.o. you, but they definitely had agenda



But it's hotter than Scorpion, no?


----------



## bigburly912 (Jun 5, 2019)

If ghost is supposed to be hotter than scorpion then it should be exponentially hotter than the scorpion. Everything effects everyone differently but I can drink the ghost pepper sauce.


----------



## nosuchagency (Jun 5, 2019)

yes, certainly hotter than dave & tabasco brand scorp sauces. that stated, those both have actual flavor, imo; daves just a bit more. i skipped ghost versions based upon couple previously expressed opinions; doesn't read like i'm missing out on anything spectacular with regard flavor, or lack there of. i'm hoping there's more to ultimate than first impression, but its initial sting is difficult to get past. i also don't think it will do very well in application along with my jersey mikes. i suspect aforementioned chili would work really well, but i don't eat stuff like that much anymore. my guess is it may perform better in cooking.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jun 6, 2019)

Look for cajohns reaper sauce if you want heat and good flavor. It’s delicious to me. Not insanely hot but enough to give you a kick.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jun 7, 2019)

I think I have mentioned the Fat Cat line of sauces a few times in here.... anyway, used this one today in a gril bag with chicken tender cutlets and it was absolutely delicious. If you've not tried these sauces and you want more flavor than kick go out and get it!!


----------



## nosuchagency (Jun 7, 2019)

made it through approximately 75% of a deli egg salad sandwich with 1 drop of ultimate per bite, but had to back off toward end. i can still feel it eating away at my stomach, lol.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jun 7, 2019)

nosuchagency said:


> made it through approximately 75% of a deli egg salad sandwich with 1 drop of ultimate per bite, but had to back off toward end. i can still feel it eating away at my stomach, lol.



It’s not a sauce to be taken lightly. That’s for sure! Good luck with your later endeavors haha


----------



## nosuchagency (Jun 7, 2019)

yeah, thought crossed my mind that i was meddling with forces i may not completely understand, hence backing off. i actually stopped when stupid thoughts began occurring like if i finish this entire sandwich i achieve another feather in my cap... fortunately, left side of brain kicked in & shouted not to be a dumbazz. 

is that cajohns made in north carolina? i might try an off brand if it's made in u.s.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jun 7, 2019)

Yep! He’s in Charlotte


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 7, 2019)

You. 
Guys. 
Are. 
Nuts! 
:shakehead


----------



## bigburly912 (Jun 8, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> You.
> Guys.
> Are.
> Nuts!
> :shakehead



There are some really good super hot peanuts as well haha.


----------



## trailhunter (Jun 10, 2019)

Got these two, good stuff






Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## nosuchagency (Jun 15, 2019)

a week or so in and i can drizzle about this much ultimate insanity per bite several times, but still haven't been able to get through whole 4" samich...





i can pretty much drink scorp sauce at this point, rofl...


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 15, 2019)

nosuchagency said:


> i can pretty much drink scorp sauce at this point, rofl...



You need to put yourself in an enclosed space and spray a bit of pepper spray in one corner of the room, see how well you hang in..


----------



## nosuchagency (Jun 15, 2019)

honestly, it's just not a very good standalone sauce. it also leaves a strong chili powderish after taste, which i'm definitely not a fan of. i think i'm sticking with his & tabasco scorp sauces.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jun 16, 2019)

Yep. It’s mainly just to give heat to something being cooked. The flavor isn’t great at all. If you want flavor and heat the regular insanity is a lot better.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 16, 2019)

nosuchagency said:


> regular #9 on wheat.



Tried this today - now I see that the vinegar oil roughly halves the potency of any hot sauce you use, I could do several drops per bite of Marie which you would definitely not want to try with pizza or chili. I didn't try Scorpion on it, but I can see how it'd work there..


----------



## nosuchagency (Jun 16, 2019)

heh, no bacon, no oil (by the time i'd get home it'd have leaked through bag on to floor mat). but yeah, there's alot going on in samich that softens the blow a bit. shtf and i'm wheelbarrowing contents of my safe down street to the corner jersey mikes and riding it out, rofl.


----------



## nbp (Jun 16, 2019)

My fam loves spicy stuff so I grew up eating hot salsas and sauces. I like to experiment when I’m out to eat but I don’t buy a lot of exotic sauces personally as I’m the only one in the house and it takes too long to consume bottles of odd stuff. So I use a lot of the standard grocery store options like Franks, sriracha, Cholula. One thing I always keep on hand for tex-mex foods like fajitas and nachos is actually the bottled Taco Bell brand Diablo sauce. It’s got decent heat but actually a pretty solid flavor profile for something marketed by a fast food restaurant!


----------



## nbp (Jun 16, 2019)

My buddy got me this sauce from a local saucemaker in Milwaukee. This one is made from orange habanero and peach. It’s got some fruitiness but packs a punch. I actually like it on pizza. We gotta figure out if they are still in business, I’d like to try some more from them.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jun 18, 2019)

I love fruits with habanero. Need to try that sauce. Blueberry habanero pickled eggs are delicious


----------



## bigburly912 (Jul 10, 2019)

Anybody have any new recommendations? I’m almost done with my last 6.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 10, 2019)

Bigburly912 said:


> Anybody have any new recommendations? I’m almost done with my last 6.



Trader Joe's Yuzu Kosho ?


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 10, 2019)

archimedes said:


> Trader Joe's Yuzu Kosho ?


We have this in the fridge. It's not spicy by any stretch but it has a good lil kick to it, and the sour kick is just so yummy! We use this on chicken and salads. Nice recommendation arch.

What do you put it on?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigburly912 (Jul 10, 2019)

Oh man that looks good. I need that for some tuna. Thanks! Ordering now


----------



## AndyF (Jul 10, 2019)

Currently using Pain Is Good Habanero Gochujang hot sauce. It’s a Korean style hot sauce that has a nice balance of savory and sweet heat.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 10, 2019)

Bigburly912 said:


> Oh man that looks good. I need that for some tuna. Thanks! Ordering now



Yep, not real spicy but very tasty[emoji14]


trailhunter said:


> .... Nice recommendation arch.
> 
> What do you put it on?



Thanks ...


----------



## trailhunter (Jul 10, 2019)

Ah yes good call on the shrimp! Will try.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigburly912 (Jul 14, 2019)

Scored these guys at TJ Maxx. Hadn’t tried any of them and for a few bucks a bottle why not.


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Jul 28, 2019)

I bought and consumed well over 100 different bottles of Hellfire Hot sauces. I love them all. I routinely drank an entire bottle of the fear this reaper mash. Their Devils gold is so great tasting is is insane, basically pineapple with spices and heat. It's also a great beverage. I see now since Hot ones was using their sauce they messed up and started adding extracts, which I don't like.

I made my last sauce, I have grown reapers every year since 2012 and last year made one quart of reaper mash with 142 reapers, vinegar, and spices. It is freaking hot, I would say 2 million SHU.


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 10, 2019)

I can't believe no one has mentioned these hot sauces. Very good and inexpensive at Walmart.


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 11, 2019)

Nitroz said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned these hot sauces. Very good and inexpensive at Walmart.



Picture not working on my end. Please share what sauces you are referring to. If I haven’t had them I will try them.


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 20, 2019)

Is the forum dead?


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Sep 3, 2019)

Nitroz said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned these hot sauces. Very good and inexpensive at Walmart.





I used to go to a Mexican restaurant that had bottles of those on the table. I am not kidding you when I say I used to use between one and two full bottles on my meal. They are not hot at all but very good tasting.


----------



## kingofzippo (Sep 13, 2019)

I LOVE Hot Sauce but I've never used 1 to 2 bottles at a sitting, I'm impressed!

I'm used to be criticized at every meal "Your ruining your food - How can you even taste it!" Their sooooo wrong, they don't know what they are missing! Hot sauce is pure JOY :devil:


----------



## kingofzippo (Sep 13, 2019)

Bigburly912 said:


> Is the forum dead?



HOT SAUCE NEVER DIES it JUST MOVES TO DIFFERENT VENUES!!!


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Sep 22, 2019)

kingofzippo said:


> I LOVE Hot Sauce but I've never used 1 to 2 bottles at a sitting, I'm impressed!
> 
> I'm used to be criticized at every meal "Your going to ruin your food , how can you even taste it!"
> 
> Their sooooo wrong, they don't know what they are missing! Hot sauce is pure JOY :devil:





Yes, my family got used to it, and stopped saying I was ruining my meal about my 3rd or 4th year of growing Carolina Reaper TREES.

I would say plants but at about 6 plus feet tall and about 5 or 6 feet in diameter, they were trees. Stalks were measured at 3 inches in diameter. I harvested at least 1,000 peppers from each tree. All Organic


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## trailhunter (Oct 10, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


>


edc tobasco sauce

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 10, 2019)

trailhunter said:


> edc tobasco sauce



And he's at Costco, so you know he brought it specifically for free samples; I was not prepared for that level of lifehack..


----------



## trailhunter (Oct 10, 2019)

StarHalo said:


> And he's at Costco, so you know he brought it specifically for free samples; I was not prepared for that level of lifehack..


Hahaha

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## noboneshotdog (Oct 11, 2019)

dalana name meaning

I know this isn't necessarily a sauce but this stuff is amazing. If you ever give it a try you will never go back to regular crushed pepper flakes again.

my wife got me some for my birthday this past August and this is our second batch.


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 12, 2019)

All forms of spice are welcome here. Unless it makes your eyes blue


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 20, 2019)

Shelf in my office and new sauces to try! I’ve had the Vampyr blood one but the other 2 I’ve not tried.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Oct 29, 2019)

A great thread to which I'm now subscribed. Will have to add pics of some cool (hot) stuff I have.


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 12, 2019)

Any new sauces/spices to report?


----------



## orbital (Nov 12, 2019)

+

Order a couple pounds whole dried Arbol Chilies, then picked up some wide mouth Ball mason jars (pint) for _gifts-o-rama_:santa:
approx. 20,000 Scoville 

throw in several for stews ect.


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 13, 2019)

That’s a nice gift! Jars of arbol are actually sold at Walmart for around 13-14 dollars here.


----------



## orbital (Nov 13, 2019)

+

Haven't seen them at Walmart, 

actually buying the peppers for myself & it morphed into a gift idea.
the 12 pack of Ball wide mouths jars were on sale locally for like $8.15 or something.

So w/ the peppers, less than $4 each

_good Arbol probably closer to 25K scoville

update: chilies arrived today & look good, 
going to get 1/2pt jars instead, they'll be a bit more user friendly for gifts
_


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 30, 2019)

This sauce is amazingly good!


----------



## light-modder (Nov 30, 2019)

Anyone try Truff Hot Sauce?


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 1, 2019)

light-modder said:


> Anyone try Truff Hot Sauce?



Huge seller, but I don't know what regular truffles taste like, so​I don't know if I'd like the hot version..


----------



## light-modder (Dec 1, 2019)

Yeah me neither. Their Facebook commercials make me want to try it though.


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 1, 2019)

I’ve looked at it several times. Not sure if adding truffle infused oils is really going to do anything for me


----------



## trailhunter (Dec 1, 2019)

While it may not be an appetite for hot heads out there its surprisingly delicious. Trader Joe's Bomba






Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 2, 2019)

I wish I had a Trader Joe’s nearby. They always seem to have something I want.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 2, 2019)

Bigburly912 said:


> I wish I had a Trader Joe’s nearby. They always seem to have something I want.


I think I already mentioned this, but when you make the trip, be sure to stock up on TJ's Yuzu (Kosho) Hot Sauce.

Not really "pepper-head" hot, but ridiculously flavor packed, especially for fish or chicken.


----------



## trailhunter (Dec 2, 2019)

archimedes said:


> I think I already mentioned this, but when you make the trip, be sure to stock up on TJ's Yuzu (Kosho) Hot Sauce.
> 
> Not really "pepper-head" hot, but ridiculously flavor packed, especially for fish or chicken.


My name is trailhunter and I approve of this message 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 5, 2019)

Highly recommended sauce for anything at all you like to add spice too. Has roasted garlic and just a hint of maple syrup. I don’t consider it to be a very hot sauce but the guy I work with says it is hot to him. (Different sauces effect people differently obviously) he has eaten some of the mega hot sauces so he knows heat as well. The price of this sauce will probably go up because it’s been featured on Hot Ones wings challenge. Get it while you can! [emoji3]


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 14, 2019)

Regardless of whether or not you're a fan of Tabasco Sauce, watch this -


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 18, 2019)

Updated hot sauce shelf. [emoji16] around 65 bottles of sauce have been consumed and growing daily.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 12, 2020)

Any new sauces been explored lately? Ive been enjoying a very simple Trappeys Bull hot sauce lately. Its actually got a decent little flavor for what it is. Kind of like a crystal or louisiana sauce. No heat but just that great vinegar flavor.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 12, 2020)

Trappey's is excellent and your description is spot on.

Interesting history intertwined with Tabasco, too.

Had a ton of it, years back. Especially great on 'za.

Try their "Hot Peppers in Vinegar" too


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 12, 2020)

Oh man I love those little guys. I first tried those at a steak and shake years ago and the trappeys are one of the best versions of it. The okra is spot on too! Glad you reminded me of those I shall pick up a jar tomorrow. I’m seeing a back surgeon in two weeks unfortunately and I’ll need some snacks if they decide to slice on me this time.


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 16, 2020)

More of my favorites.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 17, 2020)

Nitroz said:


> More of my favorites.



Picture is broken.


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 18, 2020)

trailhunter said:


> While it may not be an appetite for hot heads out there its surprisingly delicious. Trader Joe's Bomba
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow! That looks awesome! Fermented!


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 18, 2020)

Bigburly912 said:


> Picture is broken.




How about now?


----------



## Empath (Jan 18, 2020)

Nitroz said:


> How about now?



It looks good now. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 18, 2020)

I still can’t view it


----------



## archimedes (Jan 18, 2020)

Bigburly912 said:


> I still can’t view it


I'm guessing it is a browser issue, since I can see it in the app, but not the browser :shrug:


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 18, 2020)

I can’t view it in app or any browser. Who knows


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 21, 2020)

you all need this in your lives


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 24, 2020)

THat looks good!


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 26, 2020)

Promised to put up some pics a little while back.

Grabbed some random stuff from the fridge, and pantry. Some opened, some not. There are 12 other bottles in the house not shown here.






The "Pizza Hot" is made by the son-in-law of a friend. This is his Yellow Trinidad Scorpion version that I transferred to his regular Habanero container because it has a better magnet to stick to the fridge. I very much enjoy both products. 

But, the REAL focus here is the Dave's Smoked Habanero Powder. I just LOVE this stuff! I bought a jar of this in the late 90's before it was bought by Dave's. I think the company was called "Chile Today, Hot Tamale"... lol. Used sparingly, it took me many years to finish it. When I went to look for more, I discovered that in all that time, not only did Dave's buy the company, made it for a while, then ceased production, and was not available anywehere. *NNNOOOOOOOOOOO!!!*

I found an awesome company in PA (the Pennsylvania Macaroni Company) that had six bottles left. I bought them all. After almost 4 years, I'm about 3/4 done with the first one. No, they are not for sale... lol.






A bottle of Bumblef**ked given to me by long time friend Ron Thal a.k.a. "Bumblefoot". Through two different eras of his sauce offerings, this one has remained a constant, and is his hottest. Ron has always been a foodie, and places a high priority on good flavor and taste. MANY super-hot sauces taste terrible. Ron would never allow that. This is one of my all-time favorites.






Speaking of favorites... if there was only one guitarist I could listen to while stranded on a desert island, it would be Ron. Known him for 30 years now (hard to believe). When I first heard him, plus found out he lived reasonably close, I just had to make contact. Very different than everyone else, he instantly stood out. Total guitar genius, great guy, and super funny. After many years of hard work, he is now famous all around the world, and also did a long stint as lead guitar for Guns N Roses, which doesn't even scratch the surface of what he's capable of. His latest project "Sons of Apollo" _starts_ to give a clue. Check him out, especially his earlier stuff. Just fantastic songwriting, and absolutely mind blowing guitar.

Oh, and buy his hot sauce!






This picture is about 5 years old. I really miss the Datil-do-it company. They made some of the best tasting sauces.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 26, 2020)

Bimmerboy said:


> But, the REAL focus here is the Dave's Smoked Habanero Powder. I just LOVE this stuff! I bought a jar of this in the late 90's before it was bought by Dave's. I think the company was called "Chile Today, Hot Tamale"... lol. Used sparingly, it took me many years to finish it. When I went to look for more, I discovered that in all that time, not only did Dave's buy the company, made it for a while, then ceased production, and was not available anywehere. *NNNOOOOOOOOOOO!!!*



Lol, and that's of course where my eyes went instantly on viewing the image; ah well, at least we know we have good taste..


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 26, 2020)

Ahhh man! Smoked Habanero powder. You know you want to sell me one  That stinks!

When I make smoked turkey chili I smoke the habaneros and the flavor is awesome! I have quite a few Dave's products.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 27, 2020)

StarHalo said:


> that's of course where my eyes went instantly on viewing the image





Nitroz said:


> Ahhh man! Smoked Habanero powder.


It is definitely special stuff. Can't imagine why it's not still made.



Nitroz said:


> You know you want to sell me one


Yes... I know I want to sell...

Wait a second! That's a Jedi mind trick!


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 27, 2020)

Anyone remember Tabasco brand "Smoked Tabasco"? Soooo tasty, but hasn't been around for years now.

Figures, as it was one of my favorites. Happens all the time. The best stuff always disappears. Don't even get me started on Buitoni's Instant Pizza!


----------



## Nitroz (Jan 27, 2020)

Bimmerboy said:


> It is definitely special stuff. Can't imagine why it's not still made.
> 
> 
> Yes... I know I want to sell...
> ...



Almost had ya!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 27, 2020)

Nitroz said:


> Almost had ya!



Ya can't claim almost until the package is hovering over the mailbox. :laughing:


----------



## bigburly912 (Mar 27, 2020)

Just wanted to check in and say that my shelf at work is now up to 75 bottles. I’m off for a few days but there will be some added soon. Hot sauce makes me happy, I may have to order some to test out.

Saw this in a local dollar tree store before the pandemic hit and figured I’d give it a go. Had absolutely no flavor, a weird consistency, no heat. Do not recommend this at all. I felt robbed and I only spent a buck on it.


----------



## bigburly912 (May 16, 2020)

A must try sauce I have been enjoying lately.


----------



## raggie33 (May 16, 2020)

The Asians make great hot sauce


----------



## bigburly912 (May 16, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> The Asians make great hot sauce



Do you have a favorite?


----------



## raggie33 (May 16, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> Do you have a favorite?


tuong ot tol vietnam chilli garlic sauce


----------



## bigburly912 (May 16, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> tuong ot tol vietnam chilli garlic sauce



Love it! So much better than their sriracha everyone is obsessed with. It’s so good on Lo Mein noodles and Pho.


----------



## raggie33 (May 16, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> Love it! So much better than their sriracha everyone is obsessed with. It’s so good on Lo Mein noodles and Pho.


I love it walmart sells it now


----------



## bigburly912 (May 16, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> I love it walmart sells it now



That’s good to know, I’ve always bought it at food city and that place is ridiculously expensive.


----------



## archimedes (May 16, 2020)

Never been a big fan of sriracha for some reason.

How does that (tuong ot toi) compare to sambal oelek ?


----------



## raggie33 (May 16, 2020)

archimedes said:


> Never been a big fan of sriracha for some reason.


Have you tried the one i posted?


----------



## archimedes (May 16, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> Have you tried the one i posted?


No not yet.


----------



## raggie33 (May 16, 2020)

archimedes said:


> No not yet.


Its good but crazy hot . Now im older i cant take as much heat. I used to make own hot sauce. My fav store bought non asain sauce is habenaro tabasco sauce


----------



## Bimmerboy (May 17, 2020)

Oh, how I wish McIlhenny would bring back their Smoked Tabasco. It's been years now.

Awesome sauce... as the saying goes.


----------



## bigburly912 (May 17, 2020)

Bimmerboy said:


> Oh, how I wish McIlhenny would bring back their Smoked Tabasco. It's been years now.
> 
> Awesome sauce... as the saying goes.



They still make it. All it is/was is the chipotle. Exact same thing, new label.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jul 2, 2020)

Great on steaks!


----------



## bigburly912 (Sep 9, 2020)

Had this on some summer sausage. Great mustard sauce!


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 6, 2020)

Nitroz said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned these hot sauces. Very good and inexpensive at Walmart.



I 2nd that. Local mexican restaurant used to buy up most of the local walmart's supply and I think I had to drive 30 miles one way just get a bottle or two. My bad-- I'm the one that told someone that worked at that restaurant about it- probably was the owner. 
My ol big mouth.


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 7, 2020)

A lot of yucateco gets eaten around here. Love it and it’s cheap. Got this mystery box in the mail from Puckerbutt today!






White lightning chocolate bar 
Puckerduck
Chocolate Plague
Some honey mustard from born to hula. Will report back if I survive the chocolate


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 7, 2020)

I ate almost a half a bottle of that last night.


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 7, 2020)

greenpondmike said:


> I ate almost a half a bottle of that last night.



What was ya eating it on?


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 8, 2020)

I mixed with sour cream and dipped my burritos in it first and then some tortilla chips. Last night I mixed the same into some refried beans and it was good!


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 8, 2020)

Can’t beat that!

I tried the choco challenge bar for breakfast this morning. Really wasn’t as hot as I had anticipated. Didn’t really give me any kind of a reaction. No red eyes. Cheeks flushed a little. The chocolate itself was really good. I’d eat it as a snack on a regular basis without thought. The chocolate plague sauce is delicious but it is definitely a hot one. It will burn your nose and throat just from smelling it in the bottle!


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 8, 2020)

I never tried any of those but they sound good. I don't think I ever seen any in the stores either. I know that capsaicin is good for you. It can relieve depression, help digestion and relieve pain. I actually walked with less pain yesterday and that hot sauce helped better than 20 aspirins. I just got back into hot sauce after reading this thread. My wife found the bottle of yucateco the night before last. I thought I had bought one, but it must have gotten behind something and out of sight is out of mind especially if you got a lot going on.
In the past we have used tobasco sauce, louisiana hot sauce and texas pete for cough syrup- works good and tastes good. I used to mix a bunch of sauces and spices together and I think I rediscovered heinz 57 sauce- only mine was very hot. It went good on any kind of beef. I would tell you how I did it, but I don't remember. All I know is some of the spices I would probably remember if I saw them in the store. I do need to restock. Ketchup, manyoniase, mustard, bbq sauce lousiana hot sauce, cyan pepper, black pepper, curry powder, powered mustard, powered ginger, the main ingrediant in guacamole and maybe a hint of soy sauce. That might not be all, but that's close. Just do trial and error and season to taste. Too hot for my wife and I usually use it up too quick to try it out on others. Oh yeah, tumeric and paprika also- and also some water. It's best if you let it set and allow the spices to blend. I think it's better than heinz myself, but tastes too close to bottle it and call it Mike's secret sauce.


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 9, 2020)

Bigburly912, what I'd like to try is the Carolina reaper chip. I heard it is real hot. I watched a couple of people just take a bite and they were suffering. It was Andrew and Jessica from a local talk show called "the line". They did it on youtube.


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 10, 2020)

You should order some dried reapers from Ed Currie (he developed the reaper) at puckerbutt pepper company and grind them up to try them on different meals. I recommend wearing gloves and goggles during the grinding process! You can still enjoy the heat and flavor of the pepper with a little more control over how hot you make your dish. They are fantastic


----------



## ledbetter (Oct 10, 2020)

Cholula, like Tabasco, uses a vinegar base so it doesn’t need the artificial colors and preservatives that el yucateco(yuck the key word? Lol) uses. Costco has it cheap. Try it, you’ll like it! And no cancer...


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 10, 2020)

ledbetter said:


> Cholula, like Tabasco, uses a vinegar base so it doesn’t need the artificial colors and preservatives that el yucateco(yuck the key word? Lol) uses. Costco has it cheap. Try it, you’ll like it! And no cancer...



Some people actually like to taste pepper in their hot sauces and not vinegar. There are also 4 or 5 Yucateco sauces that do not contain artificial coloring. Comparing cholula or tobasco to a real pepper based sauce is rather odd. They aren’t comparable at all. That being said I like them, (actually love cholula on my eggs) and vinegar sauces always have their place. And as far as the cancer comment. Thanks for caring. I’ll continue to eat my sauces.


----------



## ledbetter (Oct 10, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> Some people actually like to taste pepper in their hot sauces and not vinegar. There are also 4 or 5 Yucateco sauces that do not contain artificial coloring. Comparing cholula or tobasco to a real pepper based sauce is rather odd. They aren’t comparable at all. That being said I like them, (actually love cholula on my eggs) and vinegar sauces always have their place. And as far as the cancer comment. Thanks for caring. I’ll continue to eat my sauces.


Please don’t misinterpret information with emotion. You can lead a person to knowledge but you can’t make them think.
Marie Sharp’s from Belize is tasty if you can find it. No sodium benzoate.


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 10, 2020)

ledbetter said:


> Please don’t misinterpret information with emotion. You can lead a person to knowledge but you can’t make them think.
> Marie Sharp’s from Belize is tasty if you can find it. No sodium benzoate.



One of the only things I like about Hillary Clinton is that she eats hot sauce on everything. In particular Marie Sharps.


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 11, 2020)

Anyone familiar with Blis Blast hot pepper sauce?
I received a bottle as a gift. Not real hot, but really nice flavor.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 11, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> One of the only things I like about Hillary Clinton is that she eats hot sauce on everything. In particular Marie Sharps.


 

big guy, you cracked me up. :laughing: No heat, but definitely saucy.


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 11, 2020)

Score today


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 13, 2020)

I used to get that jenny-o ground turkey meat and fry it in a pan just like you do hamburger and mix some of that yucateco hot sauce with some of that "just mayonnaise" brand mayonnaise and put it on there and maaaan that was good! I like plain hot sauce and hot sauce in vinegar both myself.
What did you score bigburly912?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 13, 2020)

These were mentioned on Donut Operator's YouTube channel. Are any of you Hot Sauce connoisseurs familiar with them?


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 13, 2020)

Colon cleaner, keister killer....:hahaha:


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 13, 2020)

Familiar with and enjoyed a bottle of Professor Phardtpounders. I’ve not had keister killer but anything from pepper palace is good and the owners are great people


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 13, 2020)

greenpondmike said:


> I used to get that jenny-o ground turkey meat and fry it in a pan just like you do hamburger and mix some of that yucateco hot sauce with some of that "just mayonnaise" brand mayonnaise and put it on there and maaaan that was good! I like plain hot sauce and hot sauce in vinegar both myself.
> What did you score bigburly912?



Sorry I just saw this. 

Melindas sriracha 
Melindas habanero hot sauce
Sauce brothers heady habanero
Sauce brothers wicked wing sauce 
Melindas fire roasted garlic and habanero


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 13, 2020)

I never knew there were so many hot sauces. I need to start going to different stores. Back in the 90s there were all kinds of grocery stores within a 30 mile radious, but now a many of them have gone out of business. We still have walmart supercenters (the one that I think killed the others) foodland, publix, frank's 4th avenue, piggly wiggly and the associated grocery store (I think). I need to hit them all and check out what sauces they have.


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 13, 2020)

Best places to get odd varieties of sauces if you don’t want to online shop is at discount stores like TJ Maxx, Ross, Burke’s, Marshall’s


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 13, 2020)

Thank you bigburly912


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 13, 2020)

No problem at all. Here is my updated sauce shelf at work if you can see it. For some reason I can’t always get postimg to work well. : D you get the idea though


----------



## greenpondmike (Oct 13, 2020)

Oh yeah, that's a lot of hot sauce! Wow


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 14, 2020)

There’s around 120 different bottles. Haha


----------



## wacbzz (Oct 14, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> There’s around 120 different bottles. Haha



And the Crystal is the best of the bunch! :twothumbs


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 14, 2020)

greenpondmike said:


> Oh yeah, that's a lot of hot sauce! Wow



Actually, there's no sauce whatsoever.  All the bottles are empty.


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 14, 2020)

wacbzz said:


> And the Crystal is the best of the bunch! :twothumbs



I had crystal and secret aardvark today with my chili buns and onion rings! : D


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 31, 2020)

Tried Legal hot sauce today and it is absolutely the worst thing I’ve ever tasted. It literally tastes like paint thinner. I don’t know if I got a bad bottle or what but there are several other people who apparently agree. A lot of amazon reviews are paid pumpers (I’m sure everyone is aware of that) but how anyone could ingest this poison is beyond me.


----------



## ledbetter (Oct 31, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> No problem at all. Here is my updated sauce shelf at work if you can see it. For some reason I can’t always get postimg to work well. : D you get the idea though


I’m sure you’ve got better things to do, but if you got a blender or food processor you should make your own brand of official(maybe unofficial) CPF hot sauce. Your name is perfect for a brand! And you appear to have tried everything. And you could sell them here. Probably too much of a pain in the rear(haha). Of course a flashlight should be on the label somewhere. Just an idea...


----------



## archimedes (Oct 31, 2020)

I can't remember if we already talked about "sweet" habanero peppers, but I found some at a farmers market a few times.

I don't mind spicy food myself, but friends who do tried these and really enjoyed the flavor.

Lots of fun, too. Sat down and ate a whole bowl of "habaneros" once before someone, incredulous, asked to try one (lol)


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 31, 2020)

Honey zeppers!


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 31, 2020)

ledbetter said:


> I’m sure you’ve got better things to do, but if you got a blender or food processor you should make your own brand of official(maybe unofficial) CPF hot sauce. Your name is perfect for a brand! And you appear to have tried everything. And you could sell them here. Probably too much of a pain in the rear(haha). Of course a flashlight should be on the label somewhere. Just an idea...



I’ve made a few pepper mashes. Never an actual sauce. If I get some free time I may experiment and see how it turns out. Garlic habanero are my favorite sauces usually.


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 8, 2020)

Had some herb infused Hank Sauce on a sweet onion chicken teriyaki subway sub today. Has almost no heat but man is it tasty. I’d like to make a cheesy tomato soup with this stuff. Matter of fact I may do that tomorrow. If you’ve not tried the hank sauces give them a try. None are very hot but they are all great food enhancers!


----------



## desmobob (Nov 8, 2020)

Can't live without hot sauce.

I have a big variety in the 'fridge but I use a lot of the run-of-the-mill stuff for certain foods... I really like the flavor of Frank's RedHot on eggs; I practically float 'em in it. I buy the big refill size bottles of Franks. I also enjoy Tobasco's Chipotle sauce. And there's a bottle of Dave's Insanity Sauce on the shelf. It has lasted a very long time!


----------



## ledbetter (Nov 11, 2020)

Well, it’s not a sauce exactly but it’s real good- Smoked Hot Paprika from Spain is my new favorite dry rub ingredient on oven fries, wings, pork chops, etc. First found it on discount aisle of Marshall’s or Tj Maxx but easy to order online, as is everything else. Comes in sweet, medium, and hot but hot’s the best imho and the combination of the heat and smoke flavors is addictive. I think Portugal and Hungary also have their own versions of this smoked pepper.


----------



## desmobob (Nov 11, 2020)

ledbetter said:


> Well, it’s not a sauce exactly but it’s real good- Smoked Hot Paprika from Spain is my new favorite dry rub ingredient on oven fries, wings, pork chops, etc. First found it on discount aisle of Marshall’s or Tj Maxx but easy to order online, as is everything else. Comes is sweet, medium, and hot but hot’s the best imho and the combination of the heat and smoke flavors is addictive. I think Portugal and Hungary also have their own versions of this smoked pepper.



+1

La Dalia hot smoked paprika will always have a place in my spice cabinet. I never thought of paprika as a hot spice until I received a tin of the hot smoked version for Christmas last year.


----------



## ledbetter (Nov 11, 2020)

desmobob said:


> +1
> 
> La Dalia hot smoked paprika will always have a place in my spice cabinet. I never thought of paprika as a hot spice until I received a tin of the hot smoked version for Christmas last year.


That’s the brand I’ve been buying lately too!


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 21, 2020)

My wife bought a variety of box of sauce from Fuego spice company for my birthday. I’ll update once it gets in. It’s hard to say what all is in it.


----------



## raggie33 (Nov 21, 2020)

I still stay with veitnmanese hot garlic sauce jar with rooster on front and green lid


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 21, 2020)

raggie33 said:


> I still stay with veitnmanese hot garlic sauce jar with rooster on front and green lid



I just gifted a coworker with some of it raggie. It’s delicious stuff!


----------



## desmobob (Nov 21, 2020)

Sriracha is great stuff, but sometimes you might want the heat but not the garlic. And that's the reason to add another sauce or two to that shelf in the refrigerator!


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 21, 2020)

The Huy fong chili garlic in the jar is leaps and bounds better than sriracha in my opinion. I liked sriracha before it was the cool millennial thing to like and it’s lost it’s luster. It’s like a song on the radio that gets played constantly. Everywhere you go you see that stuff. The chili garlic is amazing in pastas.


----------



## raggie33 (Nov 21, 2020)

bigburly912 said:


> The Huy fong chili garlic in the jar is leaps and bounds better than sriracha in my opinion. I liked sriracha before it was the cool millennial thing to like and it’s lost it’s luster. It’s like a song on the radio that gets played constantly. Everywhere you go you see that stuff. The chili garlic is amazing in pastas.



i found it years ago in the asain market. i used to eat it like salsa but i guess as i age i lose my abilty for hotness


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 26, 2020)

Has any of you tried the Carolina reaper chip. I think there is a youtube challenge and now my nephew wants to take it. I believe that you can buy one chip for $18, but it is enough because most won't even finish that. From what I've seen it is best to have a gallon of cold milk around when taking the challenge. It doesn't put out the fire, but it does slightly mellow it.


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 26, 2020)

Are you talking about “the one chip challenge”? It’s not horrible if you eat spicy all the time but it’s pretty hot. I have sauces that are hotter. 
I also did the Fuego box white chocolate challenge. It wasn’t bad at all.



Edit: ooooooooo they have a new one!? I shall have to give her a try. The one I had was not a black chip. Sort of orangish brownish reddish


----------



## greenpondmike (Nov 26, 2020)

Yeah, the one chip challenge. 
I didn't know about the black one- they must have turned up the heat.


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 26, 2020)

Looks like death haha. I need that chip in my life


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 28, 2020)

Fuego box showed up. First sauce I’ll report on is:





Friendly fire guava and habanero

This is a very very sweet sauce with a little heat. I figured guava and habanero would mix pretty well with a Loma Linda vegetarian chipotle bowl and I was correct. The sweetness mixes well with the smoky chipotle flavor and gives just enough subtle heat to let you know it’s there. The flavor is excellent by itself (i take a spoonful of each sauce like cough syrup 🤪) 

not every sauce needs to burn you up to be excellent and that’s what friendly fire strives to achieve with their small batch sauces. This one is great. I’ll enjoy it on some chicken at a later date!


----------



## raggie33 (Nov 28, 2020)

tabasco haberno is yummy


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 1, 2020)

Riza organic ghost pepper verde hot sauce. 

What a danged name for a sauce.......... this one really caught me off guard. I expected it to be just like every other green sauce but it is so much more than that. I tasted the kale in it right away and it just tastes, fresh?! It’s very very good. Not much heat in this sauce either even though it has a little ghost pepper in it. 

***( I can’t taste the ghost pepper so if you are like me and think ghost peppers taste like burned rubber don’t fear, it’s hidden well)***

The sauce had a semi thick texture and a really nice color. It paired well with my sandwich and I can’t really think of anything it wouldn’t taste great one. Had notes of onion, garlic, a little lime and vinegar, a ton of kale as mentioned (which was pleasant) the tomatillo is noticeable. It would make a good guac into an excellent guac! 

I’d recommend it to anyone looking for a new flavor to try. No overbearing heat and should be good on just about anything. Not much more you can ask for. Surprisingly good sauce and won’t break the bank for 8 bucks.


----------



## greenpondmike (Dec 2, 2020)

Mmmm, sounds good! I also like guacamole.


----------



## raggie33 (Dec 24, 2020)

any of you all lose ya abilty to eat hot foods as you age? i used to be able to eat the hotest item on the menu. now i cant even eat my hungry man tv dinner


----------



## greenpondmike (Dec 24, 2020)

I haven't yet but I have lost some abilities to do other stuff.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 9, 2021)

Hot ones sauces. The classic and Last Dab. Will report back when I get to try them


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 9, 2021)

so weird at this very second im watching undercover boss and there doing bufflo wings


----------



## greenpondmike (Jan 9, 2021)

I like buffalo wings. I like em best with a hot buttery sauce.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 9, 2021)

greenpondmike said:


> I like buffalo wings. I like em best with a hot buttery sauce.



It’s hard to beat Frank’s red hot on wings.


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 9, 2021)

i love hot wings so much i make mine with haberno tabqsco and honey. i love them very very crispy


----------



## greenpondmike (Jan 9, 2021)

Mmmm, sounds good raggie33. I like crispy also. Some hot wings are just mushy.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 9, 2021)

Crispy fan here as well. I also like the flats more than the drums haha.


----------



## greenpondmike (Jan 9, 2021)

I'll eat the drumsticks, but I prefer the real wings


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 10, 2021)

Ok. Tried The Last Dab. It’s a delicious sauce but it’s nowhere near the heat I expected which was disappointing. On the show it’s supposed to be the hottest of the bunch. I’ve tried most everything on the show and a few on there blow it away as far as heat.


----------



## greenpondmike (Jan 10, 2021)

Maybe what you got was a mistakenly weak sample- not enough capisian.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 11, 2021)

Sauce is made with Pepper X. Supposedly the hottest pepper on Earth grown by Ed Currie. I’ve had hybrid jalapeños that put this to shame.


----------



## greenpondmike (Jan 11, 2021)

Oh, ok. Sorry, I was talking out of ignorance.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 11, 2021)

greenpondmike said:


> Oh, ok. Sorry, I was talking out of ignorance.



Nah with any batch sauce like this it’s possible. I wouldn’t even imagine if this is a weak batch of peppers that a stronger batch could get where it needs to be to reach the heat levels they claim. The show is still entertaining, I just expected more


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 1, 2021)

Anything new out there in spice land? Sauces I’m currently or recently enjoyed:

melindas ghost pepper
Melindas xxxtra hot
Melindas garlic

Chocolate Plague
El yucateca red
Cholula green
Poiriers Louisiana style
Secret aardvark
Tobasco scorpion


----------



## Mister Ed (Aug 2, 2021)

I'm currently on a haberno kick. Was given a gift of the Yellowbird Gift set. I'm enjoying it slowly but surely. I haven't tried the ghost pepper one yet, but I will when the time is right.


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 2, 2021)

Jelly said:


> I'm currently on a haberno kick. Was given a gift of the Yellowbird Gift set. I'm enjoying it slowly but surely. I haven't tried the ghost pepper one yet, but I will when the time is right.


habs have the best taste if you ask me


----------



## chaoss (Aug 3, 2021)

Been really enjoying the stuff from Walkerswood lately.
Also been really into making chiles toreados.
Basically a jalapeno pepper thats had heat applied to it.
Takes it to a wow level in taste & heat!


----------



## chaoss (Aug 4, 2021)

Just returned from the supermarket with a bag full of Hatch green chilis.
Roast ’em, peel ‘em, salsa verde ‘em nom-nom ‘em.
It’s HATCH season!


----------



## Mister Ed (Aug 6, 2021)

I’m enjoying fresh jalapeños on almost everything right now. Want to make a jalapeño pineapple sauce like I tasted at Mexican stand/place a while back.


----------



## greenpondmike (Aug 6, 2021)

Jelly said:


> I’m enjoying fresh jalapeños on almost everything right now. Want to make a jalapeño pineapple sauce like I tasted at Mexican stand/place a while back.


Sounds good. Some places will give you their recipe if you ask. My mother in law makes some good chillie. She got the recipe from a eating place back in the 70s. All she did was ask, but she was a regular customer.


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 8, 2021)

chaoss said:


> Just returned from the supermarket with a bag full of Hatch green chilis.
> Roast ’em, peel ‘em, salsa verde ‘em nom-nom ‘em.
> It’s HATCH season!


A friend of mine thought he was buying jalapeño plants this year and they ended up being hatch. He called me at work Friday and asked if I wanted some peppers. Was excited when they turned out to be hatch. I can get jalapeño anywhere here. You have good taste!


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 8, 2021)

raggie33 said:


> habs have the best taste if you ask me


If you want a good habanero hot sauce look for Melindas or my favorite Secret Aardvark! I love habanero more than anything because almost anyone can enjoy them when prepared properly. Amazing test and heat together. The best tasting pepper in my opinion however is the Carolina reaper. It’s just so hot most people can’t enjoy them and don’t realize how great they taste!


----------



## Mister Ed (Aug 8, 2021)

I was browsing FB marketplace today, and someone posted she had fresh habaneros, canned, and strawberry/blueberry jam.

I'm thinking of taking some of the habanero and mixing it with the strawberry jam for some sweet heat treats.


----------



## knucklegary (Aug 8, 2021)

Jelly said:


> I was browsing FB marketplace today, and someone posted she had fresh habaneros, canned, and strawberry/blueberry jam.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking some of the habanero and mixing it with the strawberry jam for some sweet heat treats.
> View attachment 14618


Spread on tortillas or dip with fav chips!


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 8, 2021)

I made a gooseberry habanero jam a few years back and ate it on buttermilk biscuits. Delicious stuff. You need to check out the candied jalapeños at pepper palace!


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 8, 2021)

bigburly912 said:


> I made a gooseberry habanero jam a few years back and ate it on buttermilk biscuits. Delicious stuff. You need to check out the candied jalapeños at pepper palace!


Actually never mind. They have gone up to 15 dollars. Used to be 8.


----------



## chaoss (Aug 19, 2021)

So I’m thinking about mixing up a small batch of salsa verde.
Any suggestions from you salsanistas?
I know that there are recipes all over the webnet but i wanted to seek input from you guys/gals.
Looking for medium to high heat but taste is way more important.

Thanks & cheers!


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 19, 2021)

Most important question is what flavors do you like? One tip I will give you is don’t boil your tomatillos always pan roast them! I cook my onions in with them as well before blending everything. Really just use the tomatillos jalapeños lime juice onions (I don’t like cilantro usually, it tasted like soap to me sometimes) 

If you don’t have tomatillos or just don’t like them use green tomatoes! Still gives that tartness most people love in their verde.


----------



## chaoss (Aug 19, 2021)

bigburly912 said:


> Most important question is what flavors do you like? One tip I will give you is don’t boil your tomatillos always pan roast them! I cook my onions in with them as well before blending everything. Really just use the tomatillos jalapeños lime juice onions (I don’t like cilantro usually, it tasted like soap to me sometimes)
> 
> If you don’t have tomatillos or just don’t like them use green tomatoes! Still gives that tartness most people love in their verde.


Good info……
I like your method of pan roasting the tomatillos together with the onions.
Flavor is everything, I think this batch will have an avocado added into the blend. Might just take it to another level?
For heat I will be adding roasted Hatch CP’s.
Thanks!


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 19, 2021)

chaoss said:


> Good info……
> I like your method of pan roasting the tomatillos together with the onions.
> Flavor is everything, I think this batch will have an avocado added into the blend. Might just take it to another level?
> For heat I will be adding roasted Hatch CP’s.
> Thanks!


You will get more heat out of a jalapeño but I love hatch peppers so you can’t go wrong there! Avocado is always good and it will make the verde a little creamy! If you are going to be making a small batch and eating it right away I love mixing my salsas in melted goat cheese for a little snap of saltiness without adding straight salt. Try it one time. Also takes a little heat out of my hotter salsas.


----------



## Mister Ed (Aug 19, 2021)

bigburly912 said:


> You will get more heat out of a jalapeño but I love hatch peppers so you can’t go wrong there! Avocado is always good and it will make the verde a little creamy! If you are going to be making a small batch and eating it right away I love mixing my salsas in melted goat cheese for a little snap of saltiness without adding straight salt. Try it one time. Also takes a little heat out of my hotter salsas.


Any salsa recipes you can share?


----------



## chaoss (Aug 19, 2021)

Jelly said:


> Any salsa recipes you can share?


I’m interested as well .


----------



## raggie33 (Aug 19, 2021)

any of you all like cimmionon oil? they make hot tooth pics with it


----------



## GoVegan (Aug 19, 2021)

I love hot sauce too (although not too hot). Actually hot sauce is pretty hard to come by in Japan. Although regular Tabasco (red) and also the milder green one can be purchased in any supermarket and from Japanese online stores too.

I normally add the red one to dishes like these:




Recently I've started to find a Siracha sauce (a hot and sweet sauce) which is very good too.


[Damn, tried to fix the images so that all the text would't show, but it seems the whole IG posts get embedded. ]


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 23, 2021)

Hopefully this panorama shows up. 🙂

as far as tomato type salsa recipes, I really don’t have any that are different from what you can find on the internet. I’ve never made any good enough that made me say “wow, I’ll never buy salsa again”


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 28, 2021)

Today I found a bottle of the jalapeño tobasco. The wall of boxes can be completed.


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 31, 2021)

Just an FYI Jalapeño tobasco is not as good as cholula jalapeno or Dave’s.


----------



## chaoss (Aug 31, 2021)

bigburly912 said:


> Just an FYI Jalapeño tobasco is not as good as cholula jalapeno or Dave’s.


Been there, tried that.

I can however recommend Walkerswood Jamaican Fire Stick pepper sauce. A little on the thin side like Tabasco but flavor and heat are good to go.


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 31, 2021)

Thank you. Never heard of it so I’ll be trying it!


----------



## chaoss (Aug 31, 2021)

bigburly912 said:


> Thank you. Never heard of it so I’ll be trying it!


It’s good stuff.
On a side note: Did you all know that most smaller chain-mom & pop Mexican food joints usually have an unadvertised house blend hot-super hot sauce available?
A local place here has one that they call salsa diablo and it’s gooooood .
Secret menu and all.


----------



## bigburly912 (Sep 9, 2021)

Some noms. Gumbo and Poirier ko


----------



## orbital (Sep 9, 2021)

+

Ordered up the ingredients for a new batch of my TexMex blend~

I use:

Ground Arbol chili
Ground Chipotle chili
Dark chili powder
Cumin
Chili flakes
Powdered garlic
Smoked paprika
Kosher salt
a secret ingredient~~~~~

The percentages determined by taste.
You ask, how is this hot sauce,?,, well if you would add some vegetable stock, bit of pureed fresh tomato & a dash of vinegar = a sauce will appear magically!


_________________________________________

Last year I gave some to a friend of mine,, he said he made some truly award winning chili, 
.. thought to myself "I'll take that as a compliment" _ lolol_


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 8, 2021)

Hey guys just wanted to let everyone know Puckerbutt pepper company does a Halloween box with random sauces/snacks/others and they are now live. If you want to introduce yourself to hot sauce or just grab something random it’s a great inexpensive way to do it. I got an amazingly good honey mustard last year and a few mild/hot/super hot sauces. It’s a good deal for what you get or at least mine was. Check them out. I’m not affiliated with them in any way except that I’ve conversed with the owner on a few occasions and he is super helpful. Take care!


----------



## chaoss (Oct 8, 2021)

bigburly912 said:


> Hey guys just wanted to let everyone know Puckerbutt pepper company does a Halloween box with random sauces/snacks/others and they are now live. If you want to introduce yourself to hot sauce or just grab something random it’s a great inexpensive way to do it. I got an amazingly good honey mustard last year and a few mild/hot/super hot sauces. It’s a good deal for what you get or at least mine was. Check them out. I’m not affiliated with them in any way except that I’ve conversed with the owner on a few occasions and he is super helpful. Take care!


LOL, with an name like “Puckerbutt” i‘m all in!
Will check them out.
What hot-super hot sauces should i be looking for?

Edited to add, just checked them out.
That Extra Mean Green sauce looks very appealing.
The Paytons Hot Strawberry sounds like a great combination, yum.
Prices seem very reasonable.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## bigburly912 (Oct 10, 2021)

chaoss said:


> LOL, with an name like “Puckerbutt” i‘m all in!
> Will check them out.
> What hot-super hot sauces should i be looking for?
> 
> ...


If you get time look up smokin Ed currys videos on YouTube. He’s a nut


----------



## bigburly912 (Feb 19, 2022)

Got this sauce at Marshall’s. It made excellent spaghetti sauce. No real heat but it had a unique flavor. There aren’t very many Italian sauces out there so figured I’d give it a shot. If you want something to throw in sauce or gravy it’s pretty good. Tried it on pizza as well. Not that great as a stand alone IMO. Better mixed. Sorry I haven’t been around much lately. My job moved out of state and I didn’t go with it. 4 years down the drain…..again. I’ll keep posting as I can. I have a new extra hot sauce from Elijah extreme that some people may be interested in. Update soon


----------



## hsa (Feb 19, 2022)

Welcome back. Good luck with the job situation.


----------



## desmobob (Feb 19, 2022)

My new favorites are some truffle-flavored hot sauces... "Truff" hot sauce and Seed Ranch's "Truffle Hound." A hint of earthy truffle flavor seems to go well with hot sauce.


----------



## bigburly912 (Feb 20, 2022)

desmobob said:


> My new favorites are some truffle-flavored hot sauces... "Truff" hot sauce and Seed Ranch's "Truffle Hound." A hint of earthy truffle flavor seems to go well with hot sauce.


Try Melinda’s. 😁


----------



## orbital (Apr 13, 2022)

+

bigburly, would you give a_* Top 5 Best Hot Sauces*_ based on flavor.
(heat is good, flavor is key)

..you being the resident hot sauce guy 

thanks~


----------



## bigburly912 (Apr 15, 2022)

Without knowing what kind of foods to pair them with I’ll just throw some out there that I really enjoy with everything. 

Melinda’s Fire roasted garlic and habanero is good on just about anything. It’s delicious. 

High River Sauces Cheeba Gold it’s a mustard/curry/fruity sauce I really enjoy. 

Secret Aardvark Habanero-it’s a thick roasted tomato sauce that pairs well with anything

Chocolate Plague from Puckerbutt. It’s extremely hot but has a great flavor from the hybrid pepper. It’s smoky and earthy. Most sauces that hot don’t have a great flavor profile but edd Currie always impresses with his stuff. 

Bravado Spice Company-literally anything from this company is amazing that I’ve tried. 
The crimson is great in noodles. 
The aka miso is very hot but I like it on everything. 
The black garlic Carolina reaper will burn you but I ate it on literally everything for a month straight at work. (Literally everything I had for lunch)
The Serrano and basil is amazing for dressing up pastas and pizza and meatballs. I made a creamy tomato soup out of it and had grilled cheese sandwiches. Delicious

There’s just a few of my all time favorites. I’m sure I’ll think of more but I buy these most often. 

Honorable mention would probably be Dave’s creamy jalapeño


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 7, 2022)

Sad days……. Moving the bottles out of the old office.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 17, 2022)

Honestly, Frank's Red Hots.
No, I don't put that  on everything.
But I like it when I want to spice things up a bit.


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 20, 2022)

I keep a bottle of franks around almost all the time. I really like it when I just want a regular old vinegar/cayenne sauce.


----------



## orbital (Nov 21, 2022)

+

Really like the flavor of Cholula, not crazy hot, just good flavor.
Can always finely grind my arbol chilis and mix some in for more horsepower


----------



## bigburly912 (Nov 24, 2022)

orbital said:


> +
> 
> Really like the flavor of Cholula, not crazy hot, just good flavor.
> Can always finely grind my arbol chilis and mix some in for more horsepower


If you dig enough through the giant collection of sauces I had eaten at work you would be able to find one of every example that cholula has to offer. The local dollar general near my office had the cholula green for a dollar for a whole month. I think I posted that in here somewhere already but it’s worth mentioning again haha


----------

